# 2001 Maxima Transmission Problems



## houdeanie (Apr 26, 2018)

2001 Auto develops problems with the transmission after 10-20 mins in heavy traffic.
Specific problem is; After changing up and down gears for a while eventually is a soft clunk somewhere deep in the car and it drops into neutral while the gearstick is still in in drive. It is not related to engine heat, engine heat indicates normal.

only way I have found to get it working again is to turn off the car and leave it for 15 mins and then continue on, until it happens again. The car works fine on journeys shorter than 20 mins or so but it won't make it through a traffic jam without this problem arising. It isn't a catastrophic problem but it doesn't limit my options as far as travel distance goes.

Let me know what you think people.


----------

